# Enermax 120X und über 80C?



## Arogian (17. Oktober 2014)

*Enermax 120X und über 80C?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit vor kurzem eine Enermax 120X AiO Kühlung gekauft und montiert. Zusätzlich noch zwei Noiseblocker black silent.

Mein problem ist das ich zb in prime95 bis auf 80 und mehr kommen. dabei war die im test doch gar nicht so schlecht.

Was könnte das Problem sein? zu viel Wärmeleitpasste? Zu fest angezogen?

könnt ihr mir vlt helfen?

gruss


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Oktober 2014)

*Enermax 120X und über 80C?*

Nein, ist normal.

Prime lastet die CPU extrem aus, kannst da beruhigt 10-15 Grad abziehen und somit hast du deine Alltagswerte.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Enermax 120X und über 80C?*

Kommt zudem noch drauf an welche Version von Prime ...
Die 28.5 z.B. bringt die CPU nochmals 5 - 10°C mehr zum schwitzen als 27.9! 27.9 wiederum mehr als 26.x


----------

